# Keyless entry stopped working; No remote detected



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

So, if I understand this right, the keyfob is reliable if using the buttons, but the car is having trouble sensing the fob? You might want to pay attention to what the fob is next to when it's in your pocket (or where ever you keep it). It might be blocking the signal. I'd also suggest changing the battery in the fob. Simply because it's cheap to do and might fix it.

If it's really a problem with the car, it sounds like a bad BCM or connections. Expensive stuff. 

I would check to see if you still have bumper to bumper warranty (3 years/36,000 miles).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I second the battery switch as ChevyGuy suggested .

As for the trunk lock issue, assuming the rear button does not work for you, buy one of these Rear Back license plate light with Trunk switch button For Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2014 and then read this: How-To: Replace Trunk Switch. 

There is also a way to create a interior unlock for the trunk using a relay, as I have one, but I was not the installer so I do not have the specifics.

I have just re-read you initial post and am confused.

I have to hit unlock to get in my car all the time. Is there something I missed? Are you talking about keyless starting - push button start and / or remote unlock - keyless entry?

:moved: to Gen I Audio & Electronics .


----------

